# to be used for this pandemic



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich!

Czy można kogoś poprosić o przyjrzenie się poprawności tłumaczenia poniższego zdania?

First described in April 2009, the virus appeared to be a new strain of H1N1 which resulted when a previous triple reassortment of bird, swine and human flu viruses further combined with a Eurasian pig flu virus,[2] leading to the term "swine flu" to be used for this pandemic.

Wirus, po raz pierwszy opisany w kwietniu 2009R, okazał się być nowym szczepem H1N1, który powstał kiedy uprzednio wymieszane potrójne wirusy grypy ptasiej, świńskiej i ludzkiej dalej połączyły się z euroazjatyckim wirusem grypy świńskiej, prowadząc do powstania terminu "świńska grypa", którym określa się tę pandemię.

Termin ten pochodzi 2009 flu pandemic z Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Już drugie zdanie jest tym, o którym mowa:
*First described in April 2009, the virus appeared to be a new strain of H1N1 which resulted when a previous triple reassortment of bird, swine and human flu viruses further combined with a Eurasian pig flu virus,[2] leading to the term "swine flu" to be used for this pandemic.
*
Dziękuję. Źródło: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_flu_pandemic


----------



## LilianaB

This is what it means, Baltic, but it would not be phrased like that in Polish, in Wikipedia, or any other type of printed text. I am not sure about the term "szep wirusa." Otherwise you understood it correctly.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you very much, LilianaB. I was especially interested in whether I understood "to be used for this pandemic" correctly.


----------



## Mikelt

I think you unnecessarily tried to preserve the original synthax at all costs. Don't translate it word-by word, but try to create a new definition in Polish, from what you've understood from English one. To me, _szczep _is the most appropriate word.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I absolutely agree -- you have to re-create the text when translating it into another language, rather than translate words and phrases.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you both. That's the problem. I don't ry to translate like a machine. At the same time, I want my translation to be as faithful as possible. Is there any procedure for creating reliable and flexible translation?


----------



## Baltic Sea

I have learnt English for 36 years now, so there is no possibility of not knowing English grammatical structures.


----------



## Baltic Sea

But I have to bear in mind that it's a second language.


----------



## LilianaB

It is not necessary, Baltic, to translate each word and phrase for a translation to be accurate; quite the opposite. It is important to use authentic language in the translation, and retain good style. When translating from Polish into English you often have to change the whole word order. Of course there are procedures to create accurate, yet beautiful translations -- you just have to extract the exact meaning from the source text and say the same in another language, using vocabulary and syntax appropriate for your target language.


----------



## Mikelt

Exactly. Perfect understanding of text is essential for good translation. Of course I don't suggest you don't get the point, but you just have to convert it properly


----------



## Baltic Sea

To tell you the truth, LilianaB, my style, especially in Polish has never been my strong point. I have alway been much better at spelling. It seems to me that it's sometimes better to translate something literally - for orthers to laugh at - than to translate a text beautifully but wrongly.


----------



## LilianaB

It depends what the purpose is -- if you want your friends to understand something you want to tell them in another language, it may not really matter that much what kind of style you are using. in professional translation the text has to be accurately translated, but the style cannot suffer at the expense of accuracy: it has to be beautiful as well. Otherwise no one will be able to use it, it it would eventually lead to the deterioration of languages.

I don't think there is anything wrong with your style when you write: you just seem to translate things word by word.


----------



## Baltic Sea

In my opinion, it is much easier for women to express their thoughts in a foreign language.


----------



## Mikelt

Hah, not really. I have the same "problem"


----------

